# Live-Linux mit best Programmen ...



## akrite (18. Januar 2006)

Moin.

da der "Computer-Beauftragte" an meiner Grundschule nicht willens und/oder in der Lage ist jeden Rechner(Win 98/XP) benutzertauglich zu machen, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem deutschen Live-Linux-System, das mindestens folgende Programme hat bzw. eine Kurzanleitung, wie ich z.B. zu einer deutschen Knoppix-CD diese hinzufügen kann :
- InkScape 0.43 dt
- Thunderbird 1.5 dt
- Blender 2.4 dt?

Ich muß noch dazusagen, bin kein Linux-Kenner aber sehr interessiert meine Kenntnisse zu erweitern !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Aiju (18. Januar 2006)

Wie wärs mit der SuSE DVD? Brauchst du nur ein DVD-Laufwerk und 256 MB RAM. http://www.suse.de


----------

